# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Новогодние поздравлялки

## anton_dr

Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья! 
Команда Virusinfo.info поздравляет вас с Новым годом! Пусть все ваши желания сбудутся! Пусть всё плохое останется в прошлом году, а в будущем вас ждёт только хорошее. 

Здоровья, счастья и удачи в Новом году!

От имени команды Вирусинфо, Дед Админ Мороз.


С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Gorrent

Хочу поздравить всех участников Virusinfo с Наступающим Новым Годом.Хочу выразить им большую благодарность за то, что они начали изучать язык программирования и подружились с ним.За то, что они мне и другим пользователям оказывают помощь в борьбе с преступниками Виртульного мира.Счастья вам всем и удачи!

----------


## PavelA

Спасибо! И Вам не болеть.
Заходите к нам на сайт. У нас всегда есть чего почитать, чего обсудить.

----------


## Макcим

Спасибо! Вас также с наступающим!

----------


## localnetlock

Спасибо! И Вас и весь этот замечательный ресурс Virusinfo.info с Новым Годом! Желаю вам дальнейшего развития и всяческих побед над зловредами и злописателями) Учителям вашей программы обучения желаю здравомыслящих учеников, а студентам терпения и любознательности! =)
С Новым Годом!

----------


## Rene-gad

:Smiley:  всем, всем, всем  :Smiley:

----------


## YoungMax

Всех с Наступающим Новым 2010 Годом.Желаю сотрудничества с тигром

----------


## Nvidia

Всех поздравляю с Новым Годом!

----------


## Kornev

Поздравляю всех участников проекта Virusinfo с наступающим Новым Годом! Хочу пожелать вам всего только самого хорошего, больше позитива, меньше негатива и самое главное, чтобы у ваших близких все было хорошо.
Хотел бы выразить всем большую благодарность за помощь в лечении и обучении, и что очень важно, за ваше терпение, ведь его много требуется, чтобы отвечать на наши, порой элементарные вопросы!

С наступающим!

----------


## SuperBrat

С Наступающим 2010! Исполнения всех-всех желаний!  :Smiley:

----------


## sets

Прекрасного настроения, минимум проблем, понимания от окружающих и, особенно, от тех, кто просит на форуме о помощи, финансового благополучия, повышения по работе и в зарплате, бесконечной любви, море счастья и подарков по поводу и без, и крепкого здоровья! 
Всем СПАСИБО и всех с Новым годом и Рождеством Христовым!

----------


## lAvarecl

Поздравляю вас с новым годом! Пусть все ваши начинания увенчаются успехом!

----------


## Shu_b

Всех с наступающим, и чтоб он был лучше уходящего... )
Вставим популярную открытку:

----------


## Natalisa

Virusinfo - вы просто чудо-помощники: терпеливые, ответственные, быстрые! )) Желаю вам не потерять свое терпение и в следующем году, а год чтобы прошел счастливо и замечательно! Успехов вам и отличного настроения, а также исполнения намеченных целей!

----------


## PavelA

10 лет в новом веке прожили и в общем-то не плохо.
С наступающим праздником,  самым "тяжелым" для здоровья.
Берегите себя.

----------


## Andrew T

С Новым годом!
Пусть Вам всем сопутствует удача и будьте здоровы!.

----------


## rubin

Ура, ура. всех с Новым годом!  :Smiley:  Желаю, чтобы желания становились реальностью, но всегда оставались еще не покоренные цели  :Smiley:

----------


## Lexxus

С Наступающим. Всем крепкого здоровья, а все остальное приложится  :Smiley:

----------


## catty

Всех с наступающим праздником!!! Пусть все злобные компьютерные вирусы убегут от страшного Тигра  :Smiley:  и долгой жизни замечательному Virusinfo  :Smiley:   :Smiley:   :Smiley: 
Happy New Year!

----------


## Carolus

С Новым Годом! Спасибо всем за помощь и терпение! Оставайтесь такими же классными! Пусть счастье согревает весь год! А полоски будут только светлыми!

----------


## AlphaX

Вирусы, опасающиеся за свою шкуру блокируют сайты крупных антивирусных компаний и вирусинфо. "Это бзззз неспроста!" © так держать в новом году.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Endurance

Самые оперативные и оч отзывчивые ребята! С Новым 2010-м муркным Годом!  :Smiley:

----------


## Bratez

_Эта служба и опасна и вредна,
И на первый взгляд как будто не видна,
Курят Доктор с Нодом...
Значит будем с ней вести незримый бой
Ты да я да мы с тобой,
Хелпер, с Новым Годом!_

----------


## Никита Соловьев

С Новым Годом!

----------


## Никита

С Новым годом,друзья!Терпения,успехов и удачи Вам в этом нелёгком деле!Желаю также всем Вам и Вашим близким счастья,здоровья и процветания в наступающем 2010 году!Урааааааа)))))))

----------


## лёсик_

Всех с приходящим Новым годом!

----------


## vegas

С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ !!!

----------


## natalas

_Тихо, тихо он приближается,
Новый Год.
Наши близкие нам улыбаются,
И не будет невзгод.
Счастья, радости полною мерою,
И удачи в пути.
И дорогой, порою неровною,
Ведь мы сможем пройти!

С праздником всех!!!_

----------


## Мяу

_Наступает время игр,
В Новый год приходит Тигр!
Попадаем мы все в плен
Новых дел и перемен!

Пусть хорошим будет год,
Полный радостных хлопот,
Замечательных идей
И отзывчивых людей!_

Замечательную команду сайта Virusinfo - с Новым Годом!
 Позитивного настроения в новом году, 
удачи в новых противовирусных открытиях, 
роста и развития Вашему проекту

----------


## rte7

поздравляю с новым годом =)

успехов и твоерческих заданий для вашего сайта вы молодцы. 

и у вас хороший сайт по работе иногда сюда захожу смотрю INFO

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Поздравляю всех с наступающим Новым Годом! 
(картинка кликабельна  )

----------


## Alex Plutoff

- всех(коллег и посетителей нашего ресурса) поздравляю с наступающими праздниками, Новым Годом и Рождеством!
- от всей души желаю счастья, радости, благополучия и душевного равновесия!

----------


## Shu_b

А в Петропавловске-Камчатском полночь.... ура! ))))

----------


## kng

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям.
Удачи, счатья а еще по больше ЗДОРОВЬЯ ВСЕМ в 2010 году!!

----------


## Infernal_lightning

Поздравляю всех с Новым годом!)) Желаю успехов в работе, любви и счастья

----------


## DefesT

Тоже всех поздравляю с наступающим!!! Здоровья и успехов во всех начинаниях

----------


## craftix

С Новым Годом Всех Вирусинфовичей! Пусть Новый Год всем Вам принесет только радость, удачу и успех! Здоровья Вам и всех благ! 
С уважением Руслан!

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Всех с наступающим 2010м Годом!!! Удачи и хорошего настроения!  :Smiley:

----------


## миднайт

С Новым Годом всех участников и посетителей проекта! 
Здоровья, радости, успехов в новом году!

----------


## Exxx

Поздравляю всех с Новым Годом!

Удачи, здоровья, и хорошей погоды всем  :Smiley: !

----------


## Iceman

Поздравляю форумчан, знакомых и незнакомых ;-) с наступающим  Новым Годом! 
всего самого светлого и хорошего! :-)) пусть трудности и неудачи останутся в прошлом!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Arkadiy

С Наступающим Новым Годом!!!!

----------


## kLen

*Virusinfo.info С Новым Годом!*
Успехов и удач в 2010 - 2011 - ... 

А также 
С Новым Годом 
*pig, ALEX (XX) * и все, все,все

----------


## Abbadon77

Поздравляю всех с Новым Годом!)

Желаю много успехов всем в 2010 году)).

----------


## gjf

С Наступающим! Пусть Год Тигра дарит только белые полоски, всегда мурлыкает и никогда не царапается!

----------


## Surfer

Не люблю писать и читать "много букв", поэтому просто напишу:
С наступающим, всех благ и всем!  :Smiley:

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Всех поздравляю с наступающим Новым годом!

----------


## SDA

С Новым наступившим Годом друзья и коллеги !!! 
Ура!

----------


## anton_dr

С наступившим! Много не пейте - здоровье важнее  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Всех с новым годом!!!!

----------


## Alexey R

Поздравляю всех с Новым Годом. 
Желаю Вам счастья, удачи, позитива, здоровья, исполнения самых заветных желаний и пусть чёрные полосы в году тигра обойдут вас стороной..

----------


## xZEROx

Всем хелперам желаю счастья в новом году...вы самые лучшие!)

----------


## Normalman

C Новым Годом!!!!! Огромное спасибо всей команде Virusinfo.info за то, что они помогают избавляться от вирусов и плохого ПО, т.е помогают работать нашим компьютерам. Хочу пожелать, чтобы в 2010 ничто не помешало им в этом нелёгком деле.

----------


## Prosecutor

Уважаемые Администраторы и все участники форума Virusinfo.info!
Примите мои искренние поздравления с Новым годом и Рождественскими праздниками!
Счастья Вам, непоколебимого здоровья, любви родных и близких, крепких нервов, туго набитых кошельков, удачи и успехов в Новом 2010 Году!

----------


## Gabitus

Всех с наступившим Новым годом и Рождеством.

----------


## Morgana

Желаю всем счастья, здоровья, удачи, любви и терпения в Новом году!!!

----------


## devais

C  прошедшими и наступающими праздниками ВСЕХ.
Спасибо тем кто помогает людям бороться с вирусами. Низкий поклон!

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Поздравляю с уже наступившим Новым Годом и Рождеством, а так же с плавно подкрадывающимся Старым Новым Годом! Желаю Всем в этом году удачи,здоровья, большой любви,профессионального роста,  чтоб в кредитке ни когда не кончались деньги и самое главное ни каких кризисов!

----------


## Farid

Спасибо за Ваш сайт и за то, что Вы делаете!!!
Всех с Новым годом!!!!!!!!
Счастья и удачи во всем!!!

----------

